

Powerset – recursive algorithm in Haskell - xwowsersx
http://levinotik.com/powerset-recursive-algorithm-in-haskell/

======
badbath
Would this be faster if we not calculate powerset xs twice? I don't know how
GHC works well enough so I ask.

~~~
gamegoblin
I'm pretty sure GHC will optimize that out since it's a pure function.

